# What's coming on May 2nd?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Been out of the loop for while, but just saw this on the BL site. Something to do with the BAs by the looks of it


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mmm a super limited graphic novel is my guess


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

It's a Raven Guard novella. More info:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=149425


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, Ravenlord, Gav Thorpe. Sigh.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh shit, I was getting excited there. Oh well.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn, that title rocks - thought it was something... Blood Angel-y


----------

